# Need Help Urgent: Plastisol or Water Based Paint



## RealTrading (Apr 9, 2015)

I am printing white ink on red shirt (60/40).

Please advise on which paint will produce a much better result, plastisol or water based textile paint (texilac),

Thank you.

Gary


----------



## tommcana (Mar 24, 2015)

Water base print is good try it.


----------



## RealTrading (Apr 9, 2015)

Thank you.


----------



## Screen Medics (Feb 23, 2015)

We have used Plastisol and still do. l We used water base ink (QCM) for over a year (over 200,000 shirts) for several customers mandating it. 

They have since changed their attitude about water base and no longer require it be used. 

Here is what we found: 
Dryer belt speed had to be reduced from 17 feet per minute to 11 feet per minute increasing drying time. This resulted in a big drop in production. 
Flashing time had to be increased some. 
Screens had to be sprayed frequently with water to prevent ink drying in screens. 
All ink had to be removed from screens at end of day costing 15 to 25 minutes per auto press.

Our customer did wash tests and confirmed water base ink was noticeably less durable. 
It washed out and degraded at the margins more than Plastisol.
Finally, QCM ink is noticeably more expensive than Plastisol.


----------



## tommcana (Mar 24, 2015)

Welcome Water base is good working.


----------

